# Have you ever got a 5 star item from a fortune cookie?



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

Like the question on top says. Have you ever gotten a 5 star item from a fortune cookie if so what is it? do you have proof?

I have the 5 star white gothic rug. I was so annoyed when it wasn't a memory related 5 star item. I'm using it right now


Spoiler: photo too big


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't really keep screenshots of it cause that'd clog my phone and pictures folder, but I've gotten the 5* from lucky, you can see it my HHD entry. Also the grim lily 5* item, it's in my cabin for now.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 26, 2019)

I have gotten one five star so far- the magic carpet from Julia’s palace cookie


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 26, 2019)

I actually got the floating sleepy lounge after 2 weeks of playing, and I think it?s really cute!
I took this picture around a month ago.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2019)

I've only gotten seven so far, which isn't that many at all considering how many fortune cookies there have been.  Also one of them's the stupid white gothic rug, so that doesn't really count in my opinion.



Spoiler


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 26, 2019)

I've gotten 2 so far which are for Julia's palace cookie and Dazzling Duo Cookie. (Items were Decorated Magic Carpet and Dazzling Stage.)


----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2019)

Spoiler: My 5*s



Yellow pop-star stage
Hexed Witch's mirror
Retro-cafe special seat
Frightful Manor
Isabelle counter (Why was this a 5 star )



So, 5 in total! Have never fully completed a cookie though, was one away with the pop-star cookie but missed the 4* background.


----------



## Chiana (Oct 26, 2019)

I have had seven so far.  I occasionally buy a cookie or two from a collection I like and have bought a five pack now and then.  I think I have nought leaf tickets once or twice but only very small amounts.  So I got the five-start items mostly based on free LT.

As for proof, I can see the number of scenes unlocked in the Memories section that are based on the five-start items.  That's how I checked what I had.  So, I am sure those are the items in my inventory somewhere.  Oh wait, that does not include the new Grim Lily one.  Well then, I have at least eight, but could have more if others are also not in the Memories section.


----------



## gbrrrl (Oct 28, 2019)

hey OP, you jealous? 

also, I got the bakery counter from ?beau?s artisanal? cookie when it was available for mere bells. *shrugs*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 28, 2019)

gbrrrl said:


> View attachment 228655
> 
> hey OP, you jealous?


 I honestly dont understand...  i have chai in one of my towns okay


----------



## WynterFrost (Oct 28, 2019)

the only ones I can remember off the top of my head is Julian's cookie and Gladys cookie. Bonus I almost finished the Gladys cookie but I never got the wig ;-;


----------

